# Grande Ocean General Manager



## jd2601 (Apr 26, 2015)

We checked into Grande Ocean yesterday evening.  Requested high floor North side.  Evening weather was very stormy.

I commented yesterday and today the resort seemed a little less pristine then typical.  I wondered if all the construction and the storm impacted the grounds.  Room is nice but small details were missed; dirty microwave, bathroom filters dirty, and paint peeling on balcony.  I am quite picky and GO still has beautiful rooms.  I also noticed no owners update I was used to with the General manager.

I have felt that Grande Ocean had one of the best general managers of any of  the MVCI that I have visited and the upkeep of the resort was incredible.

I asked at the front desk about if there was a change in General Managers and was informed that the current manager had accepted a new position in Utah and was splitting time between locations and would be finished with Grande Ocean soon.

I am not certain if a new GM has been announced but believe this individual will have big shoes to fill.  I hope the Resort stays world class with this change.


----------



## ahdah (Apr 26, 2015)

*Sorry to hear the news*

You are correct, the general manager was outstanding, always had an owners' update about what was happening at GO.  We no longer own there but I hope they will find an outstanding person to replace him. We were also sorry to hear that Katrina, the II representative who had an office at GO has also left.  Not sure who is replacing her.  She was able to do magic in helping you find a match with your II deposit.


----------



## jd2601 (Apr 26, 2015)

I did not realize Katrina also left.  She helped us out in the past also.

jd2601


----------



## Janette (Apr 27, 2015)

Oh dear! Both of these positions have been filled with great people.


----------



## Weimaraner (Apr 27, 2015)

They had an II rep on the property? I've never heard of this at any resort. So she was just there to assist with exchanges?


----------



## jd2601 (Apr 27, 2015)

I have seen an II representative at a few resorts but have only used the Rep at a Grande Ocean. 

Somehow I spoke with her about an exchange that was not available and it appeared overnight.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 27, 2015)

Weimaraner said:


> They had an II rep on the property? I've never heard of this at any resort. So she was just there to assist with exchanges?



She also would come to the other Hilton Head resorts for scheduled sessions during which she explained how to use II.  I don't think they were held every week but we ran across them a few times on Barony's and SurfWatch's Activities Calendars.


----------



## Weimaraner (Apr 27, 2015)

Interesting! Great way to get people to use II since people seem to be intimidated by it. Maybe it's there way of helping to boost some of the HH inventory in II too. I just got back from Windjammer Landing and I noticed some staff were using II lanyards. We need more people to trade. I love using II and RCI.


----------



## jme (Apr 27, 2015)

*News flash*

Katrina has not left Grande Ocean!!!!

She was on vacation a while but is still in her office at GO, and will stay at GO as "Interval International representative extraordinaire". This on good authority from my buddies at the front office at GO. 

also, Mr. Bob Spear, the former resort manager at GO, is there today but today happens to be his last day. He's going to Park City and his official title will be the regional manager for all west coast Marriott properties, but will be based there in Park City and will be involved heavily at Summit Watch and Mountainside.  

also, Pool Bar Jim is REALLY getting excited about the deck project at GO. The project is a couple of weeks behind due to lousy weather of late, but they are currently laying planks today and it'll be finished in 2-3 weeks at the most.  It will be a huge benefit for the resort.


----------



## Phillie (Apr 27, 2015)

*bummer*

Bob has been great but those that are tend to move on because of their effort. I am surprised he did not leave or was wooed sooner. As I read the thread my heart stopped when it was mentioned about Katrina. She is the BEST!! My kids love to visit her. Glad that she is staying and will see her on our annual trip in August.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Apr 27, 2015)

jme said:


> also, Pool Bar Jim is REALLY getting excited about* the deck project at GO*. The project is a couple of weeks behind due to lousy weather of late, but they are currently laying planks today and it'll be finished in 2-3 weeks at the most.  It will be a huge benefit for the resort.



I would love to see some current pics (from last few days) of this deck project from an upper level of an OF building...  Anyone?????


----------



## Janette (Apr 27, 2015)

I can smile again!


----------



## jd2601 (Apr 27, 2015)

I spoke with Katrina today and she assured me she is not going anywhere.  Sounds like a big role in the West for Mr. Spears.


----------



## Davey54321 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Anyone know...*

When Grand Ocean deck project is slated to be finished? We are thinking about attempting a visit in Spring 2016 and I wondered if it would be completed by then?


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Apr 27, 2015)

Davey54321 said:


> When Grand Ocean deck project is slated to be finished? We are thinking about attempting a visit in Spring 2016 and I wondered if it would be completed by then?


Post #9 (by jme) of this thread states:


> it'll be finished in 2-3 weeks at the most


----------



## hawk5 (Apr 28, 2015)

Does anyone by any chance have a phone # for Katrina?


----------



## jme (Apr 28, 2015)

hawk5 said:


> Does anyone by any chance have a phone # for Katrina?



_[Number deleted.]  Not a good idea to post her number here because it's ripe for spam bots and other bad internet things, suggest you use PM's or email.  Of course, she's free to post it herself if she wants to do that.  _


----------



## jme (Apr 28, 2015)

jme said:


> _[Number deleted.]  Not a good idea to post her number here because it's ripe for spam bots and other bad internet things, suggest you use PM's or email.  Of course, she's free to post it herself if she wants to do that.  _



OOPS, sorry.......sent a PM instead


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 28, 2015)

jme said:


> OOPS, sorry.......sent a PM instead



No worries, just didn't want her to be a victim if she doesn't invite it herself.  

{eta} While we're on the related subject, remember that II has given TUG a special email address for TUGgers to contact them.  See the sticky thread in the Exchanging forum: Interval provides direct email for TUG member support.


----------



## burg1121 (Apr 29, 2015)

We have owned at MGO since pre construction and never known about an II rep.
What exactly is it that she does. We haven't been to MGO for 5 yrs but we're going in Sept. thanks in advance


----------



## jd2601 (Apr 30, 2015)

Katrina the II rep's office is just off the South side of the indoor pool.  I am not sure of hours she is there.  

I have asked about possible trades in the past.  She is able to look up what was available.  I am not sure if she has access to anything additional but somehow my trade happened overnight?

She is knowledgeable about Marriott properties especially HHI locations.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Apr 30, 2015)

I spoke with the front desk at Grande Ocean this morning.  From that discussion, I understand that the deck project by Pool Bar Jims will be completed by this mid-May timeframe. 
.
 _I was told that the new decks toward the north pool have not begun construction._


----------



## steve1000 (May 22, 2015)

The construction of the deck by Pool Bar Jim's was completed this morning. They are planting some new palm trees and new lounge chairs are being set up for the deck. It looks fabulous! This was our first visit to Grande Ocean and we love it! Gorgeous resort - can't wait to return.


----------



## GregT (May 22, 2015)

steve1000 said:


> The construction of the deck by Pool Bar Jim's was completed this morning. They are planting some new palm trees and new lounge chairs are being set up for the deck. It looks fabulous! This was our first visit to Grande Ocean and we love it! Gorgeous resort - can't wait to return.



Can you take pictures and post them?  We loved our trip to Grande Ocean last month (it sure seems like a lot longer than that since we were there!)

Please advise and thx!

Best,

Greg


----------



## steve1000 (May 22, 2015)

I took a couple of pictures but don't know how to post them. Have never done that. How do I do post them?

Thanks.


----------



## steve1000 (May 22, 2015)

Here is a picture of the new deck at Pool Bar Jim's


----------



## steve1000 (May 22, 2015)

Here is another picture of the new deck.


----------



## steve1000 (May 22, 2015)

One last picture of the new deck.


----------



## Fasttr (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for the pics....the new deck looks great.  Can't wait to check it out when we are there in October.


----------



## disneymom1 (May 25, 2015)

Thanks for posting the photos!  Deck looks AWESOME!  Can't wait for our 1st stay at Grande Ocean in August!


----------



## KathyPet (May 25, 2015)

So who is the new GM at GO and what is his/her background?  Anyone know??.


----------

